# Server brennt was tun?



## Craftdor (18. Februar 2019)

Und dies ist meine letzte Frage für heute ;D

Hallo liebe Community,

das ist nur eine theoretische Frage, aber wie würde man bei einem Serverbrand vorgehen wenn man keine Serverbrandschutzanlage hat?
Als bsp :  Einen Serverschrank mit 2 ESX Servern drin + 2NAS + 1USV  und einen anderen Serverschrank daneben mit Switchen und nem Patchpannel.
Ich weiß das man dies wahrscheinlich nicht pauschal sagen kann da es bestimmt auch darauf ankommt wo es brennt etc , aber evt gibt es da ja Lösungswege die man Mitarbeitern zeigen kann im falle eines Falls.


----------



## taks (18. Februar 2019)

Grundsätzlich würd ich mal nen CO2-Feuerlöscher verwenden.

Aber für das Thema würd ich einen entsprechen kompetenten Externen suchen der euch darin schult.


----------



## Buffalo-Phil (18. Februar 2019)

Auf gar keine Fall Wasser ! Das zerstört dir alles. Überall Kurzschlüsse und kann auch in die Festplatten laufen, womit die auch hin wären.
Für Elektrobrände kannst du CO2 Feuerlöscher oder Löschschaum verwenden. Bei letzterem weis ich aber nicht ob man das so bekommt


----------



## Birdy84 (18. Februar 2019)

CO2 Löscher verwenden und dabei aufpassen, dass man sich damit nicht selbst erstickt, weil es geruchlos ist.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (18. Februar 2019)

Auf jeden Fall einen CO2 Löscher nehmen. Am besten diesen gut ersichtlich neben dem Schrank platzieren.
Stromzufuhr abstellen wird davor auch noch helfen damit kein weiterer Schaden entsteht. (sofern dies die Sicherung nicht schon erledigt hat)

Ansonsten Google: löschen von elektrischen Anlagen


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (18. Februar 2019)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> CO2 Löscher verwenden und dabei aufpassen, dass man sich damit nicht selbst erstickt, weil es geruchlos ist.



Passiert nicht.....dafür reicht die Konzentration nicht aus. Auch nicht bei mehreren Handlöschern


----------



## Birdy84 (18. Februar 2019)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Passiert nicht.....dafür reicht die Konzentration nicht aus. Auch nicht bei mehreren Handlöschern


Der Betriebsarzt meiner Firma ist da anderer Meinung. Ist sicher auch von der Größe des Raums abhängig.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (18. Februar 2019)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Der Betriebsarzt meiner Firma ist da anderer Meinung. Ist sicher auch von der Größe des Raums abhängig.



Aussage kam von der Feuerwehr beim Brandhelfer-Lehrgang. Aber ja, Raumgröße ist ein Thema ^^


----------



## efdev (18. Februar 2019)

gibt es nicht auch passende Vorrichtungen die automatisch auslösen wenn die Kiste brennt? 
Wäre vielleicht etwas besser als einen für die Hand, wenn man bedenkt das der Server die ganze Zeit läuft und wenn er brennt dann bestimmt wenn keiner da ist


----------



## Birdy84 (18. Februar 2019)

efdev schrieb:


> gibt es nicht auch passende Vorrichtungen die automatisch auslösen wenn die Kiste brennt?
> Wäre vielleicht etwas besser als einen für die Hand, wenn man bedenkt das der Server die ganze Zeit läuft und wenn er brennt dann bestimmt wenn keiner da ist


Ist die Frage wer das bezahlen kann/ will?


----------



## efdev (18. Februar 2019)

Die Preise kenn ich nicht aber an der Sicherheit sollte man normalerweise nicht sparen  
Sofern es noch in einem bezahlbaren Bereich ist, wenn man es sich nicht leisten kann, dann kann man es sich halt nicht leisten so viel ist klar


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Februar 2019)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> CO2 Löscher verwenden und dabei aufpassen, dass man sich damit nicht selbst erstickt, weil es geruchlos ist.


Das sagte uns die Betriebsfeuerwehr ebenso, dass man nur zu zweit CO2 Feuerlöscher im Innenraum anwenden darf. Die zweite Person muss mit etwas Abstand aufpassen, dass der Löschende nicht ohnmächtig wird. Früher hätte man Halon genommen, ist aber heute verboten


----------



## Birdy84 (18. Februar 2019)

efdev schrieb:


> Die Preise kenn ich nicht aber an der Sicherheit sollte man normalerweise nicht sparen
> Sofern es noch in einem bezahlbaren Bereich ist, wenn man es sich nicht leisten kann, dann kann man es sich halt nicht leisten so viel ist klar


Man muss ganz einfach schauen, wie lange eine Wiederherstellung von 0 an dauern würde bzw. was ein solcher Ausfall insgesamt kosten würde (ist ja nur nicht nur Hardware, sondern auch Arbeitszeigt aller betroffenen Leute). Wirtschaftlich betrachtet kann man das nicht pauschal beantworten.


----------



## Abductee (18. Februar 2019)

Wirtschaftlich kann kann sich ein redundantes Rechenzentrum auch schon lohnen.
Kommt ganz darauf an wie wichtig die Daten sind, bzw. ob es eine Downtime geben darf.


----------



## seahawk (18. Februar 2019)

Wenn man sich Gedanken um eine Schadensminimierung im Brandfall macht, dann hat man eigentlich den Bereich erreicht, ab dem man über einen 2 redundantes und örtlich unabhängiges System nachdenken kann.


----------



## Craftdor (18. Februar 2019)

Eine Anlage lohnt sich nicht . Hat jemand evt schon eine Anleitung z.b "Verhalten im Brandfall" für seinen Serverraum?
Wäre cool wenn man sich die mal anschauen kann
Und ja es ist doch immer so , es passiert wenn keine sau da ist


----------



## Craftdor (18. Februar 2019)

Gibt es quasi eine Anleitung z.b "Verhalten bei einem Serverbrand"?
Eine Anleitung ist zu teuer ich denke das beste ist einfach das man es rechtzeitig merkt strom abschaltet und mit dem co2 löscher zu hand geht.


----------



## Craftdor (18. Februar 2019)

Dies habe ich nun erstellt.
Anmerkungen ? Verbesserungsvorschläge?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Februar 2019)

Craftdor schrieb:


> Anmerkungen ? Verbesserungsvorschläge?


Pssssst, ich würde Namen und Firma schwärzen, psssst  

Im Text könnte man das Format optimieren und die Rechtschreibfehler korrigieren, 
der Inhalt wirkt sinnvoll. Wichtig  ist noch, dass sofort die Feuerwehr gerufen werden
 soll oder der Notruf zu aktivieren ist.

Dann viel Glück, dass ihr ohne Feuer auskommt und häng einen Feuerlöscher vor den 
Serverraum, nicht in ihn rein.


----------



## seahawk (18. Februar 2019)

Stromzufuhr kappen ist toll, aber nicht hilfreich, wenn da nicht ein Notaus-Schalter direkt neben dem Zettel hängt.


----------



## dekay55 (18. Februar 2019)

Co2 Löscher schön und gut, aber da steht ne USV drinne, falls die mit Li Io Technik ist kommt Lithium als Brandstoff hinzu, gepaart mit dem Aluminium aus den Festplatten kann das schnell nen Brand geben der extrem Heiß wird und somit Brandklasse D darstellt, Co2 Löscher sind aber nur für Brandklasse B zugelassen, Sollte man bedenken.  Zwar werden Elektrische Geräte als Brandklasse B eingestuft und wärend damit für Co2 Löscher geeignet, aber bei Brandklasse B wird nicht von ausgegangen das Lithium oder anderen Batterien eingesetzt werden ( USV ) und das der Aluminum Anteil eher zu vernachlässigen Gering ist,  hier wird halt nicht von ausgegangen das 15 Festplatten auf einem Fleck sitzen und quasi nen 20kg schön Brennbares   Alu darstellen und im Gleichen Raum ne Hochleistungsbatterie (USV) die sicher nicht mehr so einfach zu löschen ist mit nem Co2 Löscher wenn sie mal brennt 

Zudem gibts ne Reglung für Serverräume was Feuerlöscher angeht, hierzu empfehle ich dringen die Berufsgenossenschaftliche Regeln BGR 133 und BGR 134 zu beachten. Diese vorgaben müssen eingehalten werden.

Btw Ich würde mich  mit der Feuerwehr in Verbindung Setzen mit einer Begehung seitens von der Feuerwehr. Das macht am meisten sinn als uns Spekulieren zu lassen ohne die Örtlichen Begebenheiten zu kennen, das find ich recht Fahrlässig und untragbar für eine Firma. Was sagt der Sicherheitsbeauftrage den dazu ? 

Als Fachkraft für Schutz und Sicherheit mit Weiterbildung Werkschutz kann ich da nur den Kopf schütteln.


----------



## bastian123f (18. Februar 2019)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Als Fachkraft für Schutz und Sicherheit mit Weiterbildung Werkschutz kann ich da nur den Kopf schütteln.



Vielleicht ist er ja seit neustem der Sicherheitsfachmann in der Firma.

Eine Verabredung mit der Feuerwehr ist immer sehr sinvoll!

Ich bin selbst ehrenamtlicher und wir haben auch einmal im Jahr eine Übung im riesen Sägewerk nebenan und Versuchen auch bei vielen Firmen Einblicke zu gelangen. Dann kann man sich schon gleich ein Bild von den Örtlichkeiten machen. Somit wird der Einsatz im Enrstfall effektiver geregelt, wenn man schon weiß, wo Notaus, Brandschutztüren, gefährliche Stoffe, usw...... sind. 

CO2 Löscher sind auf jeden Fall gut für kleine Elektronische Brände. Auch für einen kleinen Brand im Serverraum. Dennoch sollte man, wie Dekay schon schrieb, vorsichtig mit den USVs sein. Am Ende geht der Eigenschutz immer vor und den Rauch von solchen Lithium Batterien sollte man sich nicht antun.

Soweit ich weiß hat meine Firma da auch ein automatisches System. Der Server ist aber auch ein wenig größer und wir haben mehrere davon.


----------



## Craftdor (18. Februar 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Pssssst, ich würde Namen und Firma schwärzen, psssst
> 
> Im Text könnte man das Format optimieren und die Rechtschreibfehler korrigieren,
> der Inhalt wirkt sinnvoll. Wichtig  ist noch, dass sofort die Feuerwehr gerufen werden
> ...



Das korrigieren würd alles ja noch gemacht und Format keine Angst


----------



## Craftdor (18. Februar 2019)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Co2 Löscher schön und gut, aber da steht ne USV drinne, falls die mit Li Io Technik ist kommt Lithium als Brandstoff hinzu, gepaart mit dem Aluminium aus den Festplatten kann das schnell nen Brand geben der extrem Heiß wird und somit Brandklasse D darstellt, Co2 Löscher sind aber nur für Brandklasse B zugelassen, Sollte man bedenken.  Zwar werden Elektrische Geräte als Brandklasse B eingestuft und wärend damit für Co2 Löscher geeignet, aber bei Brandklasse B wird nicht von ausgegangen das Lithium oder anderen Batterien eingesetzt werden ( USV ) und das der Aluminum Anteil eher zu vernachlässigen Gering ist,  hier wird halt nicht von ausgegangen das 15 Festplatten auf einem Fleck sitzen und quasi nen 20kg schön Brennbares   Alu darstellen und im Gleichen Raum ne Hochleistungsbatterie (USV) die sicher nicht mehr so einfach zu löschen ist mit nem Co2 Löscher wenn sie mal brennt
> 
> Zudem gibts ne Reglung für Serverräume was Feuerlöscher angeht, hierzu empfehle ich dringen die Berufsgenossenschaftliche Regeln BGR 133 und BGR 134 zu beachten. Diese vorgaben müssen eingehalten werden.
> 
> ...



Danke für deinen sehr informativen Beitrag.
Keine Angst ich bin dafür nicht zuständig.Es ist nur ein kleines Projekt von mir mich mit solchen Themen auseinander zusetzen, und ich möchte ein Ergebnis festhalten.
Dein Beitrag hat mir sehr geholfen , ich werde mich an die Feuerwehr wenden.


----------



## Abductee (18. Februar 2019)

Am schönsten wärs wenn die USV räumlich getrennt vom eigentlichen Serverraum platziert wird.
Ist zumindest bei mir in der Firma so. Damit hast du auch zwei Löschkreise.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Februar 2019)

Craftdor schrieb:


> Dein Beitrag hat mir sehr geholfen , ich werde mich an die Feuerwehr wenden.


Das vergaß ich explizit zu erwähnen. Es geht bei sowas vor allem um rechtlich korrektes Handeln, sonst schießen oim Fall des Falles hinterher die Versicherungen quer. Es muss nicht der beste technische Weg werden, sondern ein juristisch einwandfreier. So sind die Zeiten leider....


----------



## dekay55 (18. Februar 2019)

Craftdor schrieb:


> Danke für deinen sehr informativen Beitrag.
> Keine Angst ich bin dafür nicht zuständig.Es ist nur ein kleines Projekt von mir mich mit solchen Themen auseinander zusetzen, und ich möchte ein Ergebnis festhalten.
> Dein Beitrag hat mir sehr geholfen , ich werde mich an die Feuerwehr wenden.



Find ich gut, wenn du dich mit der Thematik auseinander setzt dann empfehle ich auch unbedingt ein Blick in die UVV =
Unfallverhütungsvorschriften und die DGUV  ( war z.b ein Themenschwerpunkt meiner Schriftlichen  und Mündlichen Prüfung seitens der IHK ) 

Die DGUV Behandelt z.b speziell die Versicherungsrechtlichen Thematiken die InteressierterUser angesprochen hatt und hat dementsprechend auch ein Regelwerk. 

Ist nen bisschen verzwickt das ganze, da das aber alles in Unterkategorien eingeteilt wird ist es nicht notwendig alles Auswendig zu können, wie gesagt auch die Feuerwehr sollte hierbei helfen können, wobei dies speziell eigentlich die Aufgabe des Sicherheitsbeauftragten in der Firma ist. 

Achja auch sollte für jeden Mitarbeiter eine Einweisung gegeben werden in die Gefahrentypischen abschnitte, wie z.b eben der Serverraum mit den USV. Genauso sollte jeder eingewiesen werden in die Feuerlöscher, du kannst nicht erwarten das im Brandfall sich jemand durchliest was da drauf steht, das müssen die Mitarbeiter wissen, daher sollte jeder der in Frage kommt diese Feuerlöscher zu bedienen auch eine Unterweisung bekommen die auch Schriftlich festgehalten wird, auch dies hat was mit Versicherungstechnischen Gründen zu tun, denn wie gesagt du kannst nicht erwarten das jemand einfach im Brandfall weiß das ein Brandklasse B Löscher nur bis 1000kV freigegeben ist weswegen Brandklasse E weggefallen ist, aber das gilt auch nur bei nem Mindestabstand, Jetzt mal im Blöden fall das jemand aufn  Gedanken kommt im Trafo raum beim Notstromaggregat  und am besten noch mit der Umspannung mit Klasse B zu löschen.


----------



## Kuhprah (18. Februar 2019)

BEvor du anfängst irgendwelche Geräte zu löschen erst mal dafür Sorgen dass keinem Menschen was passieren kann mehr. Und danach.. Schadensminimierung. Sobald du effektiv löscht is das Zeug eh im Ar.... Daher besser vorher gucken wie es die Versicherung sieht. Eventuell machst mit selber Löschen mehr kaputt als evakuieren und die Feuerwehr machen lassen.

Ich hab zu Hause für den Fall im Serverschrnak so ne Pulverkugel.. wenn da was brennen sollte mal is das Zeugs aus. Die Festplatten werden es überleben, der Rest is danach Schrott. Aber für sowas hab ich ne Versicherung. Und die wirklich extrem wichtigen Sachen sind räumlich, elektrisch und physisch  getrennt aufbewahrt und gesichert.


----------

